# Banks



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi
Any suggestions for a good current account that allows full app access?

Also, how likely it it to get a credit card /overdraft straightaway, as I understand previous credit is not accounted for?

Thanks


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

malimber said:


> Hi
> Any suggestions for a good current account that allows full app access?
> 
> Also, how likely it it to get a credit card /overdraft straightaway, as I understand previous credit is not accounted for?
> ...


Activo is a subsidiary of Millennium BCP. Millennium is the full service arm with branches, while Activo is the online/telephone arm, but also has a few branches in major towns. The website is in English except for legal documents and you can open an account on line or in any branch of Millennium. If you're still in the UK you can also visit the Millennium branch in London to sign up. It's easy and free to transfer money from your UK bank if needed. 

The best bit is that 99% of transactions are free. If you sign up in a branch, you will receive a debit and credit card immediately, also free, but there will only be a small credit limit on the card until they get to know you better. 

And yes, they have an app. 

www.activobank.pt


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

thats really helpful, thank you.
I tried to open one, but I need a portugal mobile first. Ah well, will do asap!


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

i have a santander account and access the app via my uk mobile, i have NIF but am still living in scotland, and all paperwork comes here, its not been a problem to deal with them at all, although we did open the account when in the algarve


----------



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

I visited the Millenium BCP in London EC4N 4UA a few months ago hoping to open an Activo a/c but was told (from what I recall) that they do not provide this service .... one needs to go to an Activo Branch in Portugal. I found this also to be the case at a Millenium BCP in Porto.
While in Porto shortly thereafter I went to their Activo branch near Musica metro (Rua Boa vista area) and saw that there was a long line. I had heard that one can expect to wait 40 minutes per person ... as most are opening new a/c's. A lot of students I understand use their services. I will try another time when I have time on hand.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Macroomite said:


> I visited the Millenium BCP in London EC4N 4UA a few months ago hoping to open an Activo a/c but was told (from what I recall) that they do not provide this service .... one needs to go to an Activo Branch in Portugal. I found this also to be the case at a Millenium BCP in Porto.
> While in Porto shortly thereafter I went to their Activo branch near Musica metro (Rua Boa vista area) and saw that there was a long line. I had heard that one can expect to wait 40 minutes per person ... as most are opening new a/c's. A lot of students I understand use their services. I will try another time when I have time on hand.


Thanks for the update about the London branch. That must be a change of policy since I last enquired there or just the usual Portuguese way of two people giving different answers. Similarly, with Millennium branches in PT they do not like opening Activo accounts as they prefer to have you as a customer. But they are definitely supposed to if asked. If you try there again and are refused, ask to speak to the Manager. Mind you, if it is one of the cities where there is an Activo branch I can understand their reluctance. 

Once you get to the front of the queue, the whole process is very quick. Less than 30 minutes the last time I took someone in and that was from applying to walking out with account open and debit /credit cards in hand. You will need to take either 200 or 250 euro (can't remember which) in cash to open the account, but then can withdraw it from the ATM as you leave! Early morning before the students are awake is always a good time to go and don't forget that Activo are open until 8 pm on Saturdays too! The hours are 10 till 8 Monday to Saturday.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Thought I'd hijack this bank thread.

has anyone used Starling Bank? they seem to be UK based but do a Euro current account and run without fees except if you do a GBP to Euro exchange ? I've not heard of them before.


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Just to update my expereince following starting this thread. 
Whilst in Lisbon I went in to activo bank in cascais shopping mall. It was a little while in the queue, but once at the front I was able to open an account, get a bank card and be all set up to use the app and multibancos -brilliant. I have wired money across and used the account no problem. 
Highly recommend so far!
Tha forr all the guidance.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Strontium said:


> Thought I'd hijack this bank thread.
> 
> has anyone used Starling Bank? they seem to be UK based but do a Euro current account and run without fees except if you do a GBP to Euro exchange ? I've not heard of them before.


Not heard of that one Strontium so I took a quick look at their website. It seems to work in a similar way to a bank I use called Revolut. One difference that I note is that, unlike Starling, Revolut does not charge for GBP euro exchanges or any other exchange. Revolut is a debit card linked to your UK (or other) bank account and can be used in the same way as any debit card. If you use the card to make a purchase or at an ATM, the exchange rate is that pertaining at the time and is always a very good rate and no transfer charge. 

A big bonus is that you have full control over the security of the card and are able to lock it and unlock it at will. A friend recently had his card stolen in London and knew within five minutes. The thief used the card to buy something and that immediately sent a notification to my friend's phone. That happens everytime you use the card. He realised the card had been stolen so used the app on the phone to block any further use. That's just one of many features I love about the card. Have a look at their website or get back to me for any further info.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

malimber said:


> Just to update my expereince following starting this thread.
> Whilst in Lisbon I went in to activo bank in cascais shopping mall. It was a little while in the queue, but once at the front I was able to open an account, get a bank card and be all set up to use the app and multibancos -brilliant. I have wired money across and used the account no problem.
> Highly recommend so far!
> Tha forr all the guidance.


Glad to hear it's working well for you. They recently updated the app and its a joy to use.


----------



## scobie (May 15, 2020)

yes, I have used a Starling account for 2 years now. It works all over Europe with no fees.


----------

